# Potential Scam-wealthblitz



## daveco23 (10 May 2006)

Got a flyer through the door about a company called "wealthblitz". Looks like your typical pyramid scheme, promising loads of cash for doing feck all. Googled them but couldn`t find much - Has anyone heard of them?


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 May 2006)

Their [broken link removed] suggests some sort of affiliation with [broken link removed] — and similar 'network marketing' get-rich-quick setups...


----------



## dillon1876 (16 May 2006)

I cant believe how uneducated some people are here with regards to Network Marketing. Kleeneze are a catalouge company and turn over 100 million a year. And they have been about for over 80 years! My Mum buys regularly from them.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 May 2006)

dillon

the problem is that there are many scams out there. Wealthblitz uses the language and diagrams of the scammers. I don't know if it's a scam or not. It's very hard to assess these. 

Does Kleeneze work along the same line as the Avon Ladies or the Ann Summers catalogues? 

Brendan


----------



## cardigan (16 May 2006)

[broken link removed]

"...although we were earning good incomes as Accountants  , it was still not enough to enable us to do the things we wanted to do in life." 

Anyway, it looks like the Kleeneze salespeople recruit other salespeople to form their own "groups" ( e.g. [broken link removed]). It appears that the wealthblitz people are just using the internet and flyers to find other salespeople for the multi-level marketing chain. I don't think it is a pyramid scheme as such.

There is a warning at the end of the second link above about inducing other members on the promise of getting rich quick...

Uh oh ... was just about to post the warning here and I got a popup saying that I was copying from a copyrighted website and my IP address had been noted!


----------



## ClubMan (16 May 2006)

cardigan said:
			
		

> Uh oh ... was just about to post the warning here and I got a popup saying that I was copying from a copyrighted website and my IP address had been noted!


Only happens in _Internet Explorer _- not _FireFox_. I wouldn't worry about the threat of the _IP _address being noted.


> Wealth             Warning
> "It is illegal for a promoter or a participant in a trading             scheme to persuade anyone
> to make a payment by promising benefits from getting others to join             a scheme. Do
> not be misled by claims that high earnings are easily             achieved."​


​


----------



## dillon1876 (16 May 2006)

Yes. I'm glad some people can take steps to find out the information about something before heading it as a scam. The only reason I am contributing here is because I know several people here and in the Uk who are running very ethical and sound businesses with Kleeneze and who make an excellent living. Yes, the do have teams of sales people and they make a percentage of their sales, but sure that's a normal enough structure. When some people are afraid of something they see, they knock it straight away and that gives them the peace of mind that they need not to bother with anything!!


----------



## sherib (17 May 2006)

> Originally posted by Simp
> I just tracked down that Barkeepers Friend stuff from the Kleeneze catalogue.


[broken link removed]

In the Homes and Gardens thread today, a product made by _Kleeneze_ was recommended for cleaning a SS kitchen sink. On the basis that having the right tool is half the battle with any job (!) I logged on and gave them my email address and phone number - they insisted on the latter. Now I'm wondering if I'm going to be subjected to the hard sell. On the other hand quite a few posters in that thread seem to know that company so I'm a bit perplexed in view of what has been written here. Between Telcoes and Flyers in the letter box, I'm loosing patience but I've walked into this one myself.


----------



## dillon1876 (17 May 2006)

I think you have little to worry about. You are looking to buy a simple product. A company that turns over 100 million a year doees not need to go down the hard sell!


----------



## daveco23 (18 May 2006)

dillon1876 said:
			
		

> Yes. I'm glad some people can take steps to find out the information about something before heading it as a scam. The only reason I am contributing here is because I know several people here and in the Uk who are running very ethical and sound businesses with Kleeneze and who make an excellent living. Yes, the do have teams of sales people and they make a percentage of their sales, but sure that's a normal enough structure. When some people are afraid of something they see, they knock it straight away and that gives them the peace of mind that they need not to bother with anything!!


Dillon,
If I receive a flyer through the door with "Wealthblitz" and vague testemonials from various Joe Soaps stamped all over it I am going to raise an eyebrow... Having never heard of Kleeneze before, if they are a legitimate company, I would suggest they change their marketing structure immediately as what I got through my letterbox looked for all intents and purposes like a pyramid scheme, hence my starting this thread.


----------



## fobs (18 May 2006)

I have bought some products from Kleeneze in the past and foung those I bought to be fine. WE get a catalogue in the door and I would compare it to Avon alright. We are never pressurised into buying anything or joining up and so occasionally purchase things. Never thought there wasd anything dodgy about it from a customer point of view at least.


----------



## kellyiom (5 Jun 2006)

yeah, I think this looks to be a case of wealthblitz using the kleneze brand without approval to try and make some sort of 'official' link. we've had a bit of stuff of them and it cleans fine!


----------



## rocket21 (17 May 2007)

ok guys worked it out left my details then got a booklet in the post. A week or so later a girl rang me to see if I had recieved it. She then asked me if I had any questions. So I told her about what I had seen here. She explained that Wealthblitz was her company which specialised in helping people to earn substantial extra income in their spare time. Wealthblitz also sell Kleeneze products through a network of people who go door to door with catologues. Kleeneze use Wealthblitz as a sort of distribution company. The real business of Wealthblitz is in helping people to start their own business and support them untill they are up and running. She told me that Wealthblitz is up and running over 10 years now and a lot of Irish people had become financially indepent due to the help and support she gave them when they wanted to start their own business. There is an initial small fee for their service but no additional costs after. The small fee is an administration fee and what that gives you is access to her extraordinary insight on successfull business start up. I agree with the earlier posts instead of accusing people of being scams why not find out first before blackening company names

ps I found the girl very nice and there was no hard sell (she said they didn't need to do the hard sell as she consistently has people ringing her looking for her help and support)


----------

